

Ask HN: Where to learn more about CSS? - Jeremy1026

I have been working in the web for about 10 years both doing front end and back end development. My focus over the past few years has been back end work. So while CSS has exploded, I have been working on the logic that drives websites and have missed a bunch of what makes websites look so nice.
======
slaxman
Basics: <http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/web> &
<http://learn.shayhowe.com/html-css/> (Though I am sure you already knew that,
but still...)

Advanced: <http://cssdeck.com/codecasts> & <http://thecodeplayer.com/> (Do
awesome stuff with CSS3!)

Finally: <http://learn.shayhowe.com/advanced-html-css/>

------
gumpieza
I am also kinda in the same boat as you. One thing i have figured out is to
just try and play around. When you want to do something with CSS just search
for it and try it out. If you have source code control or your own local dev
environment, you can play around and it will help to learn new things.

------
Jeremy1026
Crud. My second paragraph didn't post. Adding it below:

I am open to any suggestions for resources to get caught back up with CSS.
Books, websites, mailing lists, whatever. Please provide your favorite CSS
resources.

------
daninfpj
<http://css-tricks.com/> covers pretty much everything: from
beginner/conceptual things, to advanced fancy tricks.

------
melkisch
Just go through Bootstrap and you'll be fine
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

